

Firefox Add-on Enables Web Development Across Browsers and Devices - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/09/firefox-tools-adapter/

======
bsimpson
Kudos to Mozilla for tackling a huge pain point (having to learn three sets of
dev tools because each browser speaks its own protocol sucks).

I'm most familiar with the WebKit/Chrome Dev Tools, and found this awesome
project via Mozilla's post:

[https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-
proxy](https://github.com/google/ios-webkit-debug-proxy)

If it works as advertised, it'll let you connect to iOS browsers from Chrome
Dev Tools. Honestly, I'm surprised they don't have a version of this compiled
into Chrome for iOS.

~~~
joshschreuder
If you're on Windows I've been able to do this with Telerik's AppBuilder
([http://docs.telerik.com/platform/appbuilder/debugging-
your-c...](http://docs.telerik.com/platform/appbuilder/debugging-your-
code/debugging-on-device/prerequisites-for-debugging#ios-requirements))

It opens up a Webkit Dev Tools that are pretty close to the latest Chrome
version and lets you interact with Safari on iOS. Even highlights elements the
same as desktop.

------
Aldo_MX
There is a port of ios-webkit-debug-proxy for Win32:

[https://github.com/artygus/ios-webkit-debug-proxy-
win32](https://github.com/artygus/ios-webkit-debug-proxy-win32)

So in theory, the Firefox Tools Adapter should also be capable of debugging
Safari iOS in Windows

~~~
canuckistani
Thanks - we're definitely interested in Windows support and will take a look
at this.

------
bobajeff
I know I'm probably the only one but I really wish they'd have Dev Tools that
you can use on the device instead of remote debugging. Especially on Tablets
and Set-top boxes.

~~~
Uehreka
If you have a Mac, you can use the remote web inspector for iOS, it works
pretty well.

[http://moduscreate.com/enable-remote-web-inspector-in-
ios-6/](http://moduscreate.com/enable-remote-web-inspector-in-ios-6/)

~~~
toni
I think you misunderstood what he is asking about. He wants to debug locally
on a tablet or a set-top box. The method you mentioned is remote debugging,
something he explicitly wishes not to do.

------
redact207
I've been working on something similar this year
([https://www.entomic.com](https://www.entomic.com)) that helps developers
build cross-browser, responsive sites.

As an editor, all changes update immediately on all connected browsers and
devices as they're being made to help see when things start going wrong.

Although it doesn't support javascript yet, all HTML and CSS changes do get
pushed instantly to connected devices without the need to host a local server.

~~~
Cowicide
If you don't mind me asking, why did you choose to use a subscription model
instead of a license that allows customers to own the app and just pay for
updates if they need them? The subscription fee makes me hesitant to even try
it. I like owning my tools, not renting them.

------
varkson
If this was the Chrome dev tools I'd be very very happy.

